
Ask HN: F1 student stuck in a CS-PhD program. How do I get a job? - frustrated_phd
First the question:
I am in a PhD program with F1 visa. If I leave the program - I will not have a valid visa to work in the USA. What are my options if I start failing my PhD program because I just can&#x27;t take it anymore? Do I have to simply suck it up and deal with failure (or worse - do the PhD program!)<p>I am asking HN hoping somebody might have gone through a similar situation or has some idea on how to deal with such situations.<p>Some background:
I have a Masters in Software Engineering with a background in NLP and skill sets of a novice DevOps. I don&#x27;t suppose the tag of university would matter that much except for getting an interview.<p>However, I have a huge student loan debt from an Indian student loan company because of my Masters. I need to keep sending money back home (~1.3k) to pay the EMIs or my family house will go through foreclosure. There&#x27;s no one else earning any money in my family.<p>Here&#x27;s the best plan I came up with so far:
Use the summer to develop my github profile to showcase what I can do: using libraries like Torch or some RNN, small apps (pizza ordering, anyone?), tools and techniques used in DevOps (pseudo-HOWTOs), contribute to open source code etc. Apply for any and all companies and pray to get a job offer.<p>But what do I say to the company about my visa status? Or what do I do for a living in the US? Tell them that I can&#x27;t do my PhD so please give me a job and sponsor my H1B?<p>On the gloomy side of things: am I screwed? like, I leave the program =&gt; F1 expires =&gt; go back to India =&gt; no money =&gt; family house is gone =&gt; I am screwed by the debt.<p>Thoughts&#x2F;suggestions?
======
JSeymourATL
> But what do I say to the company about my visa status?

Start reaching out to and networking with senior executives from your country
of origin. Linkedin advanced search is an excellent resource for this. Also,
Google search for Indian entrepreneurs>
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/apr/11/powerful-...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/apr/11/powerful-
indians-silicon-valley)

It's enough to say at this juncture you believe it's best to suspend your
academic track and start working professionally. Those individuals will likely
be more understanding and sympathetic to your situation. And more inclined to
deal H1-B sponsorship requirements.

------
vr3690
In another comment you mentioned that you've already used your post completion
opt.

Can you apply for a STEM extension now? That will keep you in the country and
let you work for another 24 months. Try to get the highest paying job you can
and then Aggressively save to pay off your student loan?

After that to continue staying in the country you'll have to get an H1-B.
Having graduated from a US masters program you have slightly better chance in
the MS cap but the odds may not be in your favour.

The safest option would be to plow through your PhD program. But you probably
already knew that.

Quitting the program and getting a job might be a gamble, but weighing the
risks is something you'll obviously have to figure out.

~~~
frustrated_phd
> Can you apply for a STEM extension now?

Unfortunately, I can not. I spoke with our international student advisor and
it appears that I cannot get STEM extension. I need to be in post-OPT phase to
get a STEM extension which I forfeited when I joined the PhD program. I can
only get another post-completion OPT after I complete the PhD program.

I can get a pre-completion OPT, but as I quoted in another comment that is a
limited option.

As each day passes by I am trying to digest the reality that I have to
complete the PhD program. I am trying, but TBH I don't know how much I can
force myself to do it. I am scared of my future, and I can't find a way out of
this mess :'(

~~~
vr3690
You can do it mate! Best of luck!

Try switching advisors or maybe even fields within your CS department. You
might start something you like

~~~
frustrated_phd
Thanks!

I am currently thinking of taking a break and come back to the program with a
fresh perspective. I have faith in future me, I just need to find him ;)

------
nanis
[https://www.uscis.gov/eir/visa-guide/f-1-opt-optional-
practi...](https://www.uscis.gov/eir/visa-guide/f-1-opt-optional-practical-
training/f-1-optional-practical-training-opt)

~~~
frustrated_phd
I have used up my previous F1-OPT (post completion) to do be a research
assistant with my current advisor. I could do a pre-completion OPT but as per
the website you linked me to:

"If the student chooses to engage in pre-completion OPT, he or she may not
work more than 20 hours per week while school is in session, but may work
full-time during his or her annual vacation and other times when the school is
not in session."

So I can't go on doing a job on pre-completion OPT forever.

~~~
nanis
IANAL, but I don't understand why you would have had to use your F1-OPT for an
RA position.

I am not recommending F1-OPT forever obviously. But, it would buy you time
until you find someone willing to sponsor and H1B. Things are much easier
these days.

------
sndean
So you're making it sound like continuing in the PhD program isn't an option?

> start failing my PhD program because I just can't take it anymore?

I don't know how serious of issues you're having when you say "just can't take
it anymore." If it's anything like what I experienced, it's not unusual. I
wanted to quit really often (once per month?) for several years. And I
actually did informally quit for a few months.

Sorry that I don't really have any advice. Just relaying my thoughts on "just
can't take it anymore": every PhD student feels like that at some point.

~~~
frustrated_phd
I am aware of the "imposter syndrome" and other vagaries of academic life. I
seek advice from colleagues, speak freely to my advisor and I am honest about
how I feel about my current situation.

This is going on for about a year now, and I am afraid that one day I will
just break down and give it all up. I understand what you're saying and to an
extent it helps to know others have gone through similar situations. I am just
looking for options and possibilities in case I give up the PhD program.

~~~
sndean
> I am just looking for options and possibilities in case I give up the PhD
> program.

Not so sure about CS PhDs specifically, but I know a few researchers (employed
by the feds) that have "all but dissertation" on their CVs next to their PhD
listing. Meaning they didn't finish but clearly they're employable.

So, from your question:

>Tell them that I can't do my PhD so please give me a job and sponsor my H1B?

You've likely accumulated a lot of accomplishments, are just as valuable as
someone who has completed their PhD, and you're employable. Right?

~~~
frustrated_phd
I am confident that my profile is employable. However, in terms of current
status in the PhD program, I am about to finish my first year in the PhD
program. I think as compared to other PhD students, I am a bit hesitant to put
myself in the top bracket. On the other hand, I would put myself at par with
other professional/graduate Masters student.

------
brudgers
Is applying in a country where you're eligible to work an option?

~~~
frustrated_phd
I asked to a few friends in India and I am under the impression that it will
be very much difficult if not impossible to earn required money. From whatever
little understanding I have of Indian companies - it seems like startups tend
to give you more equity while big companies give you long-term shares. None of
them are useful for me as I need to make loan payments every month over $1.2k
(=~ INR 70k).

Moreover, if I include living expenses, taxes, etc. it becomes nearly
impossible to get this much high paying job in India (I might be wrong - been
over 3 years since I was in India). Student loans really make you think twice
before taking any risks in life.

------
frustrated_phd
I guess this is it then... the end :'(

~~~
mrits
Your PhD program doesn't define you. Sometimes being around the same kind of
people all the time makes you forget there is a lot more to life than computer
science.

~~~
frustrated_phd
It was more of a _I give up_ kind of comment. The 5 years of the program will
certainly define me to a large extent, if not completely.

